# Hand Wraps



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

can i ask which hand wraps you all use and why ?

what length, which you have tried, which you like and dont like etc ?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a blue pair which are cheap and nasty and a pair of boon wraps. Imo the boon wraps are quality, At first i did think they were a tad too long but there not really lol. Out of 10 i would give them 8


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I didnt know Boon did wraps! Ive got a pair of Hayabusa, but i usually use the Bad Boy inner gloves - mainly because im lazy


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i keep hearing that the Boon wraps are the best ever, but nobody seems to be importing any


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

Ideally long ones like 180" or so, best getting the ones with a bit of stretch not just standard cotton. The stretch ones fit snugger and dont fall off so easily. As for make, well I guess the usual big brands you can be assured of quality but some cheaper brands are just as good.

Look on youtube for tutorials of how to wrap your fingers and thumb properly to fully benefit.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

yup ive now sorted my wrap but ive tried a few brands and never really been fully satisfied

however, ive just got some Rival ones and they are excellent !


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

You can always cheat like a few guys i train with and use inner glove gloves instead of wraps, imho i would go for wraps everytime its more traditional, I use everlast red handwraps which i got in a sale from Sports direct for Â£3 - bargin :-D


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

just everlasts and a couple of pairs of Bad Boys, 2 of which I bought of mmafightwear and 2 pairs I bought of amazon which Im sure are knock offs. The velcro ripped off after a couple of sessions, the ones from mmafightwear are still going strong


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

im still loving the Rival ones


----------



## KettyPetter2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks. Really great. I love it.


http://www.jiujitsubeginner.com


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

MuayThai_Matt said:


> You can always cheat like a few guys i train with and use inner glove gloves instead of wraps, imho i would go for wraps everytime its more traditional, I use everlast red handwraps which i got in a sale from Sports direct for Â£3 - bargin :-D


These are the ones I use... Not only are they cheap, I find them alot more comfortable than any others that I've tried.

They're longer and thicker than the other brands that I've used and the velcro stays on (unlike every other brand I've used)


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

just to update this, ive settled on the Rival ones, they are the best by far IMO


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd just like to add my two pence i've got some cotton twins wraps which i hate and come loose when used. But have some everlast ones that are amazing and cheap from sports direct!


----------



## deadtoy (Feb 23, 2012)

I've tried a few different types. Didn't like the Everlast ones I got at all. As they were hardly everlasting. But my latest ones are Twins. Got them from muaythaistuff.com. Cheap as chips but the shipping is a bit expensive, so it's best to order a few things off it at once.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

again, Rival mexican ones, i cant stress it enough, they are excellent, by far the best that ive tried, and ive tried a few !


----------

